# Diagnosis code for Pacer and AICD evals/interrogation



## JenD (May 12, 2009)

If a patient comes in for AICD interrogation and reprpgramming is NOT necessary; can the primary dx be V53.32?


----------



## deeva456 (May 13, 2009)

hI,

Dx code V53.32 is for battery depletion or "end of life" status of the generator. You can use this code if the battery is low. If not, you can use
V45.02, indicating the patient has an ICD. Some payers may require a 2nd dx, usaully list the dx the patient has that required the ICD unit; i.e, CHF, heart block, cardiomyopathy etc.  Your dx coding will be V45.02, 428.0 

I hope this makes sense, good luck!

Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------

